# Farm Insurance Question...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 23, 2013)

*What kind of insurance what I need to have volunteers come work on my farm? We rent.*


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 23, 2013)

Extra liability comes to mind.  An insurance agent would be able to advise you.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 23, 2013)

You may want to also get a legal opinion. 
The landlord may have clauses in the contract also. As the landowner can also be sued this is important to him/her.


----------

